

3 simple things GitHub can do for science - juretriglav
http://juretriglav.si/3-simple-things-github-can-do-for-science/

======
synparb
Another suggestion would be for Github to offer more generous academic
accounts. Currently it looks like they offer free micro accounts (5 private
repos) for students, but I think scientists would be more apt to use Github if
they offered unlimited private repositories to any academic users. This would
match Bitbuckets current academic offerings.

